# Medevac Crash In Prince George's County Claims 4 Lives



## JJR512 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Medevac Crash In Prince George's County Claims 4 Lives
> 
> Helicopter Was Transporting Patients From Accident Scene
> 
> ...


http://www.wbaltv.com/news/17575140...bal_break&ts=T&tmi=bal_break_1_06010209282008






Trooper 2 with an MSP patrol unit (http://www.mspaviation.org/frames.asp)


----------



## MedicAngel (Sep 28, 2008)

My thoughts go out to those who died on the crash and the families of those who were in the bird, hopefully the agencies can learn from these two crashes and make sure things like this don't happen again. When we have called for a bird, the paramedics who have come were always very professional and great with how they treated us and the patient in question.


----------



## Katie (Sep 28, 2008)

my thoughts and prayers are with the families


----------



## NomexMedic (Sep 28, 2008)

This is truly sad.  I don't think MSP has ever had a fatal crash before in the Dauphins.  They are the creme-de-la-creme of helicopters.


----------



## Onceamedic (Sep 28, 2008)

Sigh...  its getting to the point where I don't even have the words to comment anymore...   In our response area, copters are called out at least daily - often several times a day.  Every time I see those people and put a patient on it I wonder if this is really the right thing to do.  I wonder if these tragic losses of health care professionals, pilots and patients can really be justified - considering that the so called "golden hour" still being taught has proven to be a myth.  I am sure this has been hashed and rehashed on this site and many others.  It is my grief for those that have died and their families that force me to say it - yet again.


----------



## mikie (Sep 28, 2008)

Too many damn crashes these days  WTF is going on?!  Are we jinxed?

Hit 'close to home'  - in Maryland

They have great birds (choppers) but from what I have been hearing lately is they're having issues administratively (not related to the  crash)


----------



## csly27 (Sep 28, 2008)

what a sad story may they rest in peace. My thoughts and praryers go out to all their familys and friends.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 28, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends that have lost so much.........-_-


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 28, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Too many damn crashes these days  WTF is going on?!  Are we jinxed?
> 
> Hit 'close to home'  - in Maryland
> 
> They have great birds (choppers) but from what I have been hearing lately is they're having issues administratively (not related to the  crash)



You are absolutely correct. It pains me to have to put it like this, and I in no way mean to minimize the loss of life, but, from a political point of view, this accident could not have come at a worse time for the MSP Aviation Command. The unit has recently been investigated for maintenance issues, such as that safety concerns were not properly followed up on, maintenance needs and costs not properly documented, and FAA and manufacturer (Eurocopter) service bulletins not followed up on. (http://www.wbaltv.com/politics/17432458/detail.html?rss=bal&psp=news)

The MSP has taken steps to resolve these issues, but this crash will be used to show just how bad things were by those who want the entire MSP Medevac program scrapped and medevac duties to go to private companies. The MSP had the first helicopter medevac program in the country, based on military medevacs in the Korean war.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 29, 2008)

May peace be with them and their families.


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 29, 2008)

.

R.I.P. brothers!!


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 29, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> You are absolutely correct. It pains me to have to put it like this, and I in no way mean to minimize the loss of life, but, from a political point of view, this accident could not have come at a worse time for the MSP Aviation Command. The unit has recently been investigated for maintenance issues, such as that safety concerns were not properly followed up on, maintenance needs and costs not properly documented, and FAA and manufacturer (Eurocopter) service bulletins not followed up on. (http://www.wbaltv.com/politics/17432458/detail.html?rss=bal&psp=news)
> 
> The MSP has taken steps to resolve these issues, but this crash will be used to show just how bad things were by those who want the entire MSP Medevac program scrapped and medevac duties to go to private companies. The MSP had the first helicopter medevac program in the country, based on military medevacs in the Korean war.




the article i read on this on WBALs website said that Trooper 2 just had the full inspection this past wednesday.  and i also think that MSP has done one hell of a job providing these services for the past 20+ years. Cutting this program would be dealing a serious blow to them. i had the opportunity last year to go down to see Trooper 1. and in talking with the pilots and thr Troopers that are the flight medics....ALL of them involved in this program say it is the best duty they ever had. i think there is gonna be a LOT of pissed of troopers if they cut the program.


----------



## rchristi (Sep 30, 2008)

*the fallout begins*



(





> Sept. 30) — Deaths on air ambulance flights — including four fatalities over the weekend in Maryland — have soared to record levels over the past year, prompting safety advocates to renew calls for stricter controls on medical airlifts.



Looks like the scrutiny of the Air ambulance industry may become intense.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 1, 2008)

rchristi said:


> (
> 
> Looks like the scrutiny of the Air ambulance industry may become intense.




Your a day late and a dollar short on that comment, the industry is already under massive scrutiny.

We can armchair this one all we want, but right now we only know one thing; that there was uncontrolled flight into terrain.

Without being too speculative, one aspect that will be evaluated is the current weather at the time of the crash. It was marginal VFR if not IFR. I would not be too surprised if the final report lists "inadvertant entry into IMC" as a factor.

The AS365 is an awesome EMS platform with more than adequate power and payload capabilities, including single engine lift capability. As there was no distress call made in reference to mechanics, maintenence may not even be an issue.

The unfortunate truth to the industry is threefold.

1. There is too much uneeded utilization of helicopters. Interfacility transfers that can go by ground and many MVA / trauma's that also can go by ground ALS. All too aften, I would land on a scene and be told by the medic that the reason they were flying was due to "significant mechanism". MOI is NOT criteria to fly someone, individual assessment of each pt. is. Also the excuse of "well XX hospital will wind up transfering them anyways" is not acceptable. Drive your lazy butts where the pt. needs to go or wait until the transfer is ordered and then take them. Adhering to acceptable usage of the helicopter would dramatically reduce the overall possibility and chance of even being in the air in the first place. Unfortunately, many services do not allow the flight crew to refuse transport on a pt. based on medical neccessity. That has got to change!

However, that will never happen because of #2................

2. Most air services are private and rely on flight revenue or memberships to fund the operation. This equates to the attitude of "call us for anything and we'll fly them". After all, it increases the liklihood of revenue. Yes it does also equate to an increase in operating cost, but many of these private services have multiple bases. Balancing a budget from within can really go far to keep a company operating. Plus, there is also the medical staff who enjoy their livelyhood. They want to stay in their cush and highly desirable job. To so so, they need to maintain their numbers and some will not hesitate to put aside true medical need just keep everything in the black. (flight crews, you can argue this one until you are blue in the face, but we all know that it is true with some crew members).

3. There is and always will be crews out there with hazardous thought processes who see the patients needs coming before their own. The thought is that if the crew can't rescue the pt. then the pt. will not survive or have a less than positive outcome. As such, the crew tries to push on. They do so into bad weather or with known "minor" maintenence issues. Bad decision making and human error is the leading cause of all aviation accidents. It accounts for over 95% of the fatalities that the air medical industry has. One detail that I know worked for me when I was flying was not knowing a thing about my patient. When the phone call came in, we would be given the type of call. The pilot was not given the information, he was only asked if he could fly safely from point A to point B. Enroute, all I would request is a pt. weight, gender, and age. The rest I would find out when I got there (just like ground 911). By doing this, the emotional factor was completely removed by all members of the crew. The other problem with the attitude portion is the background of the pilots. Many are veterans of the Vietnam war. They come from a whole different world of flying and those traits are visible to this day. Old habits die hard..........

Until these items are addressed, along with better equipment, higher training standards, and some better regulation of the industry by the feds, we'll keep on running them into the ground. Its sad, we are losing too many good people......................


----------



## rchristi (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for adding some well thought out perspective and thought to this thread. Your points make sense and do go a long way towards explaining this disturbing string of tragedies.


----------



## Meaganbutterflyemt (Oct 1, 2008)

Mickey Lippy lived in my area and was a volunteer for Gamber outside of Westminster Maryland. One of the girls that I am taking EMT with works for the State Police. She said that the equipment inside the helicopter was not working properly. Instead of going to the hospital he ended up where there were trees. Our Medivacs need to be updated on the equipment.


----------



## Meaganbutterflyemt (Oct 1, 2008)

*Mickey C. Lippy*

Mickey C. Lippy, 34, of Westminster

Trooper Mickey Charles Lippy, 34, of Westminster died unexpectedly Sunday, Sept. 28, 2008, in a helicopter crash while performing a medical transport in Prince George's County.

Born Jan. 7, 1974, in Baltimore, he was the son of Bruce and Wilma Newberrey Lippy. He was the husband of Christina Elaine "Chrissy" Patchett Lippy, his wife of eight years.

He was a four-year veteran of the Maryland State Police and was a flight paramedic assigned to the Aviation Command, based at Andrews Air Force Base in Camp Springs. He was assigned to Trooper 2 in April 2007 and served there until his death. Prior to his assignment in aviation, he was assigned to the Glen Burnie and Westminster barracks.

He was a part-time engineer/paramedic with the Gamber and Community fire company since 2004. He was an active member with the Owings Mills volunteer fire company since 1994 and previously held the positions of fire and EMS lieutenant. Prior to becoming a Maryland state trooper, he was a firefighter/paramedic with the Anne Arundel County fire department for four years and was assigned to the Marley Station.

He received the Maryland State Police Life Saving Award in September for his quick recognition and treatment of a life threatening injury that ultimately saved the life of a patient.

He was a nationally registered emergency medical technician paramedic and had received numerous other certifications from the Maryland Fire Rescue Institute.

He attended Shepherd College in Shepherdstown, W.Va., before transferring to Essex Community College where he received his Associate degree in 1995. He had also taken classes at Towson University and graduated from Calvert Hall College High School in 1992, where he played football and lacrosse. In football, he was named MSA Offensive Player of the Year in 1991. He was nationally recruited in lacrosse and football. He also spent time working as an assistant trainer while still a student.

He enjoyed spending time with his family and nieces and enjoyed vacations to Deep Creek Lake with his family and friends. He was a skilled craftsman and enjoyed coaching football for Hereford High School and Parkville Panthers recreational football program. In 1997, as a linebacker coach, he helped lead Hereford High School win a state championship.

Surviving, in addition to his parents and wife, are a daughter, Madison Jade Lippy of Westminster; sisters and brothers-in-law Diane and Kyle Martin of Parkville, and Dawn and Randy Childs of White Hall; a grandmother, Bessie Lippy of Chestnut Ridge; father-in-law and mother-in-law Thomas and Elaine "Doll" Patchett Engelhart of Bel Air; a sister-in-law, Katherine R. Hazlett of Bel Air; a grandmother-in-law, Elaine B. Patchett, who died shortly after him, on Sunday, Sept. 28, 2008; step-brothers-in-law and step-sisters-in-law Phillip and Monica Levin of Reisterstown, Robert and Kelly Engelhart, and Nicole Engelhart of Catonsville; aunts and uncle Carol Jean and Al Minton of Manchester, Carol Hofmiester of Abingdon, Dottie Hofmiester of Columbus, Neb., and Kay Hofmiester of Baltimore; aunts-in-law and uncles-in-law Anna and Albert Patchett III of Mount Airy, and Debbie Shanahan and John Patchett, both of North Point; nieces and nephews Kylie, Alexandra, Trace and Catherine Childs, all of White Hall and Savanna and Lillian Martin of Parkville; step-nephew-in-law and nieces-in-law Shania, Joanna and Ben Levin, all of Reisterstown; cousins Lisa, Kimmie, and Michael; and cousins-in-law John Jr. and Michele Patchett of Red Lion, Pa., Jackie Patchett of Baltimore and Ashley Patchett of Mount Airy.

He was predeceased by a uncle, William Newberrey; a grandfather-in-law, Albert Patchett Jr.; and a step-sister-in-law, Tonya Engelhart.

A funeral service will be held at 11 a.m. Friday at the Gamber fire company, 3838 Niner Road, Finksburg, with the Rev. Michael Adams officiating. Interment will be in Dulaney Valley Memorial Gardens in Timonium.

Friends may call from 2 to 8 p.m. Thursday at the fire company.

In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be sent to a trust fund that has been established for his daughter, at American Funds, in the name of Madison Lippy, Harford Financial Group, 836 S. Main St., Suite No. 105, Bel Air, MD 21015.

Arrangement by Eckhardt Funeral Chapel in Owings Mills.

Online condolence may be offered at www.eckhardtfuneralchapel.com.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 1, 2008)

Meaganbutterflyemt said:


> Mickey Lippy lived in my area and was a volunteer for Gamber outside of Westminster Maryland. One of the girls that I am taking EMT with works for the State Police. She said that the equipment inside the helicopter was not working properly. Instead of going to the hospital he ended up where there were trees. Our Medivacs need to be updated on the equipment.



Again, without having verifiable and documented facts from the NTSB, you are doing nothing more than armchair quarterbacking. "Heard it from a friend" means nothing and will be taken as nothing. Your EMT class friend may work for MSP, but is obviously oblivious to the air operation as indicated by the generic comment. Can your friend cite a specific part that was not operational? If it was essential equipment having a direct potential effect on the flight characteristics of the aircraft, then it would have been addressed as required by Part 135 regulations. Some equipment, including all of the medical equipment is considered non-essential and can maintenence deferred or not required at all if the helicopter has a minimum equipment list. There is a lot of variable's in a "equipment not working" comment. Please either elaborate specific concerns or leave it be until the NTSB completes its investigation.

My deepest sorrow for the loss of your friend.............It is a hard reality to deal with, may you have the comfort and support of friends during your period of mourning.


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 1, 2008)

*Update and audio released*

Too sad....

*NTSB Releases Report On Medevac Crash*
http://wjz.com/local/medevac.crash.fog.2.852469.html

*Pilot Concerned About Weather Before Chopper Crashed, Tapes Reveal*
posted 11:20 pm Thu October 30, 2008 - DISTRICT HEIGHTS, Md. 
http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/1008/565890_video.html?ref=newsstory



> *SYSCOM:* Up to you man. Can you fly?
> *BUNKER:* College Park is at 810. Well, I just heard Medstar, so if they can do it we can do it.
> *SYSCOM:* Ok, it's up to you.
> *BUNKER:* Yeah we _ought_ to be able to do it.


----------



## iNFaMoUs (Nov 1, 2008)

very sad...


----------

